# Official Who's breeding what piranha Thread



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

No point or value in what I'm doing.


----------



## 33truballa33 (Oct 18, 2004)

im going to be workin on terns.. should have some cmoing in the next couple of weeks


----------



## KrazyCrusader (Oct 26, 2004)

see above


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> KrazyCrusader Posted Today, 02:04 AM
> I added info regarding Irritans. Anyone else have anything to add?


Just this, what's the point and value? Nothing can really be accomplished by listing who is doing what because that just invites unwanted attention and criticism outside of PFURY. Instead I suggest those that are actively working with their fish to report back if they have success in breeding them. Then we can create a viable list. Doesn't make much sense to me putting more pressure on an otherwise enjoyable hobby.


----------



## CROSSHAIR223 (Jan 17, 2005)

hastatus said:


> Just this, what's the point and value? Nothing can really be accomplished by listing who is doing what because that just invites unwanted attention and criticism outside of PFURY. Instead I suggest those that are actively working with their fish to report back if they have success in breeding them. Then we can create a viable list. Doesn't make much sense to me putting more pressure on an otherwise enjoyable hobby.
> [snapback]846936[/snapback]​


Okay, I'm actively breeding mine and currently have two batches hatched and maturing. Any questions???? I'd love to help


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

> CROSSHAIR223 Posted Yesterday, 11:11 PM
> QUOTE(hastatus @ Jan 15 2005, 10:50 AM)
> Just this, what's the point and value? Nothing can really be accomplished by listing who is doing what because that just invites unwanted attention and criticism outside of PFURY. Instead I suggest those that are actively working with their fish to report back if they have success in breeding them. Then we can create a viable list. Doesn't make much sense to me putting more pressure on an otherwise enjoyable hobby.
> 
> Okay, I'm actively breeding mine and currently have two batches hatched and maturing. Any questions???? I'd love to help


The original question had to do with breeding Terns (= Ternetzi; P. nattereri).

If you are successfully breeding this variety of P. natterei, post your pics and any helpful information.


----------

